

Swedish physicists on the E-cat: “It’s a nuclear reaction” - m_eiman
http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/energi_miljo/energi/article3144827.ece

======
colanderman
I'm calling this as a hoax for one reason: the inventor (Rossi) is leading the
investigators on a guessing game. He's willing to let scientists investigate
the device, and he tells them what it _doesn't_ do (e.g. no copper input) but
he doesn't tell them what it does do? Something just seems out of place. Maybe
he's just playing this game until he gets manufacturing perfected?

That said, if this _is_ true, then this is wonderful. Where do I sign up? I'd
love a magic 10 kW box.

~~~
DennisP
I think it's a hoax too, but I also think that even if it is real, this kind
of behavior is inevitable, for two reasons:

1) Respectable scientific publications reject cold fusion papers out of hand,
even when they're submitted by Nobel-winning physicists. Anyone motivated by
publication doesn't do cold fusion anymore.

2) The patent office rejects cold fusion patents out of hand, so anyone
motivated by money has to rely on trade secret for now.

------
Kungsilvia
This is great! There is a blog with links and info about this gamechanger!
www.energycatalyzer.blogspot.com

~~~
m_eiman
It does sound like some kind of hoax, but at least it's good enough to fool
some supposedly smart people. The independent observer is an "associate
professor of theoretical physics" at one of the major universities in Sweden,
which hopefully means that he knows a thing or two. If, on the other hand,
it's something that actually works - then it's big.

